# Sheepshead From the Piers



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Anyone care to share how it's done? I know the baits and the rigs and the general idea, but have never tried it. 

I've seen a guy (with 2 nice 4-6 lb sheeps laying next to him) fishing with barnacles holding his line jiggling it up and down. What's that all about? 

How often do you move? How far out do you start fishing for them?


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

I'm certainly no authority on sheepshead, but the folks ive seen catching them usually hook them within inches of the pylons. Fiddler crabs will work if you dont have any barnacles handy.


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

Get some barnacles (if you can) like brandonmc said fiddler crabs will work too. Look down around the pilons and try to see some sheepsheads. When you find them drop your line slowly down into the water all the way to the bottom. once it hits the bottom turn your handle two times. then hold the line in between your fingers and wait for a bump.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

It's been my experience on a lot of piers that depth of the water doesn't matter much. Proximity to the pilings is the main key. Chumming the water around the pilings sometimes will turn on the bite. 

I will often gather some oysters and barnacles ahead of time, crush them up and chum with them around pilings where I've already located sheepies. 

The above mentioned rigging and fishing technique should do you fine. Not sure about the availability of shrimp in your area, but I've never seen a sheepie turn down a nice juicy shrimp head.





































Not to toot my own horn, but I've become an expert on catching sheepies here in Florida. I've done a number of fishing television shows and numerous radio spots on the subject.

Feel free to email me if you have any specific questions. 

[email protected]

It may be a bit different up there, but sheepshead are sheepshead no matter where you fish for them.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

A fresh shrimp head will work. But if you can get some a Fiddlers they are like crack for a Convict. Put 2 or 3 fiddlers on a Jig and set the hook when you feel the tiniest pressure. As we say down here, drop it down and set the hook cause he done ate your bait.:fishing::beer:


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Seejay--Fiddlers are a given for sheepies. It's almost like cheating. LOL That being said, they and those black mud or rock crabs work like a charm too.










You just have to make certain they are not immature stone crabs.

http://forshorefishing.blogs.theledger.com/11978/be-careful-with-crabs/

Down here in central Florida cracker land, we have a saying about sheepies. "When you feel a nibble, count to three and set the hook on one." LOL


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

I use the smallest hook I can thread through..#6, #8 but i have had the hook chomped in half. hide the bait. count to 3 and pull on 1(yep). I've been getting into using a bream buster(colapsable cane pole) lately.










11.5lbs


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks guys keep it coming. 

So what do you do if you don't see any sheeps at a piling? Try it anyway and move to the next? How long should you fish it if you're not getting your bait stolen?


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

All the above is good intel but I might make one note if I may .... SHARP HOOKS the sharpest you can find or make . Those little bait stealers well strip a hook in micro sec .

jerry


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Sheepshead move from piling to piling. Sometimes you can find a pattern and waylay them. I think they are about the most frustrating fish you can target.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Sheepshead feed on the baricales of bridges and piers drop a fiddler down the side of a piling and wait if there is no biyr move to the next piling and so on.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

How would you hook barnacles? Crush them and thread them on a hook?


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Sheepshead Fishing*

I am no expert but do catch mine, and someone else's share.

I use a straightened garden hoe to scrape barnacles off the pier to form a 'chum' line.

As soon as I have fish in the chum line, I lower a fiddler impaled on the point of a Kahle, not circle, hook. Just the tip. I will stop by the fish house and beg for some shrimp heads if fiddlers are scarce.

Som efolks like to use 2-3 grass shrimp on a hook which works, I guess.

I like the long rod, but do have some poles that I will use at times. I do like an old bamboo or lately, a composite rod.

Hook just before they bite is good advice. I normally carry about 50-100 fiddlers and am satisfied if I come home with 5-10 fish.

I also use a florescent puff ball on the hook shank to simulate an egg sack.. I think that it helps and IMHO, every little bit helps with those sneaky critters.

I also use an in-line, crmiped weight which , again, IMHO, helps with bite detection. C2


----------

